# 2 pigeons needs good homes



## Anarrowescape

I have 2 pigeons that needs good homes 1 is a sprint racing pigeon and the other is a male lahore. I am shipping out for bootcamp on august the 1st, I would like to place them in new homes as early as possible instead of waiting til the last minute. I am looking for some1 i actually know on this site. I ain't giving them to just anyone. I already found homes for my other pigeons to a local breeder. (The racer is a 04 female My brother brought her home after walking into a petsmart store after a hawk attack) She was not injured just missing wing feathers. Since then I traced her owner and he said I could keep her, it was too far of a drive for him (he was elderly). The lahore is BIG  Male and not sure of age but hes old. I am willing ship them if need be but would rather drive if its in a reasonable distance. Thank you for your interests . You will also get 85 capsules of ascapilla (deworming) which i give the lahore once a month and the racer once every 3 months. The reason I give the lahore 1 once a month is cause lahores seem to get worms quicker even tho loft is kept clean.


----------



## Charis

Keep reminding us about your birds if you don't have any inquires.


----------



## indianbird

Hey Robert,
i will be coming to ATL Ga on this tuesday and i can pick them up. buy the way where r u in Ga. i live in Nashville And ATL. send me pic if you can.
here is my Email [email protected]


----------



## Anarrowescape

Hey guys just letting you know I am still looking for a home for these 2 birds.


----------



## Anarrowescape

Still looking  If anyone replies monday or tuesday i cant reply I wont be home gotta go and swear in cant leave hotel


----------



## maryjane

Bumping this up. I hope you find a home for them.


----------



## Anarrowescape

Bumping up!


----------



## Scarlett9

Good luck finding homes for them! Bumping this up!


----------



## floppy109909

i can take them i live in chatsworth georgia


----------



## Anarrowescape

Sorry for the delayed reply floppy I have sent you a private message . Been busy the last 4 days with training and work.


----------



## Anarrowescape

Have not heard from floppy still looking for a home.


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said she would take them. She is in Blackstone Ma so you'd need to drive them to her or mail them.I know it's terribly hot to mail live birds right now.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, Robert, I sent you an email about the birds. The only problem is that I live in Blackstone Massachusetts. I'm thinking it probably is too hot to ship them. Would it be possible for someone to keep them until it is cooler and ship them then? You could message me or email me about it. When I didn't hear from you, I assumed that you had found a home for them.


----------



## Anarrowescape

I think the email address this is registered to is no longer active. I have no idea where MA is lol. No1 will look after them while i am gone already tried that . My email address is [email protected]


----------



## Charis

She is in Massachusetts.


----------



## Anarrowescape

yeah no idea where that is tho


----------



## Charis

Anarrowescape said:


> yeah no idea where that is tho


Up the East coast close to Providence Rhode Island .


----------



## Trey

I will take the pigeons. I am in McDonough Georgia. Let me know and we can get it figured out.

Thanks
Trey


----------



## Charis

Cool. He posted his correct email address in post #14. Please email him and let us know what happens.


----------



## Anarrowescape

I mailed trey a couple of days ago got no reply as of yet so still looking


----------



## Charis

Robert, I've sure tried to find a place for you birds. Jay3 will take them. I just don't know how to get to to Massachusetts with the weather as hot as it is. I think it's too hot to mail them.


----------



## Anarrowescape

yeah I really appreciate the help but with the heat at near 100 it would be unsafe for the birds to be shipped like you said. If I can't find a home before I leave I will try and talk my dad into looking after them, only thing I dont like about that he won't be able to tell when there ill or what not till its to late, plus hes got bad elbows so he wouldn't beable to worm them.


----------



## Charis

Could he keep them until it cools down enough to mail them?


----------



## Anarrowescape

My dad won't touch the birds (he thinks there rats with wings  )so he wont be able to catch them to put them in a box.


----------



## Charis

Well Robert...I just don't know what to say. If it were possible, I'd come out there and get them myself.
I really want to help you and I can tell you care very much about your pigeons. So many people wouldn't give them a second thought and I really appreciate your concern. Do you have any other options? I know the time is coming close to when you need to leave. I can hardly bare the thought of you leaving and worrying about your birds.
Tell me what city you are closet to and on Monday, I will make some calls in your area. It would be helpful if you would send me your phone number via private message so that if I do find someone I can reach you and not solely relying on you to check this thread.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Robert,

I've just PM'ed and e-mailed a member who is in your area and asked that he take a look at this thread. Hopefully he or someone he knows that is local will be able to give these birds a good home.

Terry


----------



## learning

Anarrowescape said:


> My dad won't touch the birds (he thinks there rats with wings  )so he wont be able to catch them to put them in a box.


Hi Robert,

Where in Georgia are you? I am in Canton, about 45 minutes north or Atlanta. Perhaps I can help you out.  Let me know.

Dan


----------



## TAWhatley

learning said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Where in Georgia are you? I am in Canton, about 45 minutes north or Atlanta. Perhaps I can help you out.  Let me know.
> 
> Dan


Thanks so much, Dan! I've PM'ed you Robert's contact information. 

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape

I live in fayetteville which is south of atlanta i believe by about 15-20 mins. For all the ppl that has helped me up to this point (since I joined this site) and later on I very much appreciate it .


----------



## little bird

Hi Robert...It's great that Dan can take your birds and he is nearby....maybe you can even get them back when your hitch is over.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robert, I just now saw this thread and wanted to send you my best wishes on your enlistment. I hope by now that Dan (Learning) will have your birds. You couldn't ask for a better home for them.

Please keep in touch from time to time and let us know how you are doing. Did your twin enlist too?

I know you will miss your pigeons.


----------



## Anarrowescape

little?  I got 3 months for basic training then get a 10 day leave go to soi for 4months i believe then onto job training for another 4 months .


----------



## Anarrowescape

Saw ur reply after I alrdy replied maggie . Yeah he enlisted also sending us at the same time with another set of twins to mess with the drill instructors lol. Don't worry when I get leave I will let you all know how its going


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Robert,

Thanks for letting us know, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please update us again, when you can, and also when the birds have gotten a new home.


----------



## Anarrowescape

I have not recieved a reply from dan as of yet . Incase you did not recieve my PM's you can contact me at [email protected] or 7707192810


----------



## Anarrowescape

*Update *

I will be bringng the birds to dan this saturday. Thank you everyone for helping me find a home for them . I will let you know when I get back on saturday


----------



## TAWhatley

Anarrowescape said:


> I will be bringng the birds to dan this saturday. Thank you everyone for helping me find a home for them . I will let you know when I get back on saturday


This is wonderful news, Robert! Thank you for being so responsible about getting your birds placed and another thank you to Dan for giving them a home!

Please do let us know when this is a done deal and you have seen Dan's terrific loft and humongo loft guardians 

Terry


----------



## Charis

I agree with Terry...wonderful news.


----------



## little bird

If you can get to a computer in your free time, Robert, Keep us up to date on your well being. We will be praying for your hitch to speed by and for your safety.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sending our wishes for a safe and swift enlistment, Robert!

And, thanks to Dan for taking your birds!!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Lin Hansen

Robert,

I just wanted to wish you the best of luck and to wish you a very safe, uneventful term of service. Please come back to us safe and sound.

Linda


----------



## Anarrowescape

Update.

The birds is now at dans . He has really nice lofts and birds glad they went to someone that will take good care of them . When I arrived there I heard barking then 2 dogs appeared they was BIG!!!! (defently wouldn't mess with them). Thanks to everyone who wished me best of luck and helped me through the times on the forums especially the members who helped find the birds a good home and dan for taking the birds in .

P.S it was mice meeting you and your family Dan


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so glad this worked out, Robert! Many thanks to Dan for taking the birds in.

We've all seen pictures of Dan's loft guardians (the dogs), and I'm sure many envy you the pleasure of meeting these gentle giants in person not to mention being able to meet Dan and his family also.

You stay safe and keep in touch when you can!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Best wishes to you Robert, and let me add my thanks to you for being diligent about finding a good home for your birds. I pray for your safety and wellbeing. God bless you.

-Cathy


----------

